# Scott @GuitarsCanada founder recovering in hospital



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

I haven't seen Scott, founder of @GuitarsCanada here for a while, went looking for why.

His wife Marnie posted the note below on July 12th on Scott's other forum, the Canadian Weed Forum. (KingCBD is Scott.) This event is extra stress that he and Marnie didn't need after the pandemic had already put so much on them.

All best wishes for a speedy recovery Scott. It's gotta get better from here.

Here's Marnie's note:

_Hi Everyone! I just wanted to fill you in a bit because I am sure you all noticed that KingCBD has been missing for a few weeks. He had a medical emergency and has been in the hospital since June 27th. (I will let him fill you in on the details as soon as he is able!). As you all know, I don't get the chance to spend a lot of time on here because of my job, but I have to take over as best I can until he is well enough to get on a computer and start handling things again. I did learn how to ban spammers, so please keep reporting anything you see that you believe may be a spammer, and I will take care of it.

For anyone who is trying to advertise- please give me some time to learn how to post banner ads etc. KingCBD knows the program that runs this site like the back of his hand, but that is not the case for me. I really appreciate your continued support here, and I will do my best to learn as much as I can until King is able to get back to business. If you have any questions or concerns, please feel free to message me. I will be on here as often as possible to take care of all the admin stuff that needs to be handled here.

Thank you again!

Marnacious _


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Best wish's Scott being in a hospital now sucks with no visitors allowed ( even if your wife works there ) is hard. I just did a week and man it was like being in jail forever, got out on good behavior.
Get well sooner then later old friend.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scott, Marnie and family...Take good care of yourselves and let others take good care of you.
I hope your lives return to "the old normal" as soon as reasonably possible.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Get well soon Scott!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Here's to a proper recovery.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Scott is a real asset here, too.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. You built a great community here. Thank you.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

All the best !


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hang in there, Marnie. And a speedy and full recovery to Scott. Hospitals are not a pleasant way to spend your time, in the best of circumstances and even less so these days; especially with restrictions on visitation. Here's hoping that for whatever length of time Scott needs for recovering, he gets to spend the brunt of it at home.

Thanks for digging, finding out, and passing it along, scout. A tip o' the hat for your forum-citizenship.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Looking forward to hearing from him as soon as he's well enough to get in front of a computer again. All the best to both of you!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

WOW ! Scott get well soon buddy. To you and Marnie and your fam....best wishes for a speedy return home and complete recovery.
Pete


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Fuck that sucks. I could've sworn I'd seen him here since he went into hospital.

Here's hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Best wishes man !


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Get well soon!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery Scott and family.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

The best part of going to the hospital, is the leaving part. Get well soon Scott.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Get well soon Scott, and all the best to Marnie as well


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Get well soon and best wishes.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

man.......hospital food. A fate worse than death. 

get well soon Scott!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Good mojo sent! hope you recover soon


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Get well soon, Scott.


----------



## DVDA (Feb 24, 2018)

Mojo and killer vibes brother!!! You'll be back to the grind in no time!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Prayers & all that--get well soon.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

All the best for as fast and full recovery.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

In the midst of the worst medical emergency we've seen since the Spanish flu, Scott has to deal with this.....

Rest easy. Time will help.

PM sent.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

get well soon !


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Any news or updates? 

I haven't been to the other site in quite a while so I haven't heard anything.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> Any news or updates?
> 
> I haven't been to the other site in quite a while so I haven't heard anything.


I checked the thread on the site a week ago and no updates.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There's no news on the other site (I just checked) and I have not received any updates.

I do recall in some detail just how an "event" or even in my case, the prevention of an event, can impact you. I don't know exactly what happened but I suspect posting on the net may not be a priority for Scott and Marnie at the moment.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> There's no news on the other site (I just checked) and I have not received any updates.
> 
> I do recall in some detail just how an "event" or even in my case, the prevention of an event, can impact you. I don't know exactly what happened but I suspect posting on the net may not be a priority for Scott and Marnie at the moment.


Oh yes....

I went through a major health event with my father many years ago. Everything gets put on the back burner for a while.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Any news on his health/progress?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nada. I checked over at the weed forum and no news there. I sent a PM to Marnie but no response.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Positive thoughts, positive thoughts


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Ahh crap, hope he feels better soon.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

same here ... hope things are going well .


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This update was posted about a week ago on the weed forum by Scott's wife.

As it was posted in a public forum I think it should be ok to share it here.


From Marnie's post:

I may as well fill you all in a bit more since it will be some time before he can get on here himself. At the end of June I called an ambulance for King because he wasn't feeling well and when I checked his blood pressure, it was extremely low. I thought maybe the machine was broken so I checked his pulse and his heart rate was 44 bpm.

The ambulance brought him to the hospital and they started running tests. Suddenly, during a CT scan, he threw up blood everywhere. He was bleeding internally. He ended up bleeding out to the point that his heart stopped beating because there was no blood left in his body for his heart to pump. They quickly gave him blood, started his heart and went down into his belly with a scope to clamp the bleed.

From there, he was sent to the ICU to recover. They ran more tests and found out that he has cirrhosis of his liver (Actually end stage liver failure). He is not a drinker. The root cause was type 2 Diabetes. He had been diagnosed a few years ago with a fatty liver and it had progressed (unbeknownst to us). There are vessels (called Varices) that run from the liver to the esophagus and stomach. These varices were bursting and causing him to bleed out.

After a few weeks he began to get better. They removed his ventilator and turned off the drugs that kept him in a coma. Eventually they transferred him to a regular floor in the hospital to recover. Unfortunately, he was only there for one day and the same thing happened again. Another bleed, cardiac arrest and another scope to clamp the bleeding. We all realized that he probably would not survive another bleed. He was sent to another hospital to do a special procedure where they put a shunt into one of the vessels in his liver to re-route all of his blood flow through that one vessel so that he won't get these bleeds anymore. (It's called a TIPS Procedure).

From there he was transferred back to our local hospital. He spent weeks in a medically induced coma. Finally, they started to wake him up. He couldn't speak though because he was on a ventilator. Eventually they gave him a tracheostomy so that he could begin to speak again, but still have the help he needed to breathe. Slowly, he started to do better, but this time it was much more slow and difficult for him to come around.

He is now starting to really recover. He just came out of the ICU and is now on a regular floor. 2 days ago, they removed almost all the tubes that have been attached to him for so long. He is now being lifted out of bed and into a wheelchair for a few hours each day. The next step is to start building up his muscles so that he can learn to walk again.

Long term he will need a new liver. The TIPS procedure will hold him off until he can get one, so for now we are starting to work toward rehabilitation so we can get him back home.

I am hoping that over the next few weeks I can get him a laptop to use while he is in the hospital so that he can start to spend some time on here and start running things properly. There is so much that goes on with this forum behind the scenes that I just don't know how to do. I think you would all agree with me that we need to get King back into the driver's seat.

Thank you to all who have sent prayers, support and well wishes. And thank you all for sticking around even though I can't always find the time to get on here to ban spammers and take care of the rest of the stuff behind the scenes. It's been exhausting spending every day at the hospital and working full time, but hopefully we can get King back on here doing what he does best.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yikes! What a journey! And it's a long ways from over.

All the best for a full recovery.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Scott: Don't know when you will read this. Hope you are up and about soon. You are missed here.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> This update was posted about a week ago on the weed forum by Scott's wife.
> 
> As it was posted in a public forum I think it should be ok to share it here.
> 
> ...


Wow!

Scott, when you get the chance to read this, you are in my thoughts my friend.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Scott, hope to see you up and about soon.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scott and Marnie ...My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for posting the update, @Milkman . I don't frequent the other site (there was a time, years ago, but not so much now ..... ) so I had no idea about this. Yikes!

Hope you are on the road to recovery, Scott. You are missed in both forums.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Positive Thoughts and heartfelt Prayers for Scott, Marnie and their family.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Best wishes


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Get well Scott. You founded an amazing community here and we look forward to you coming back.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Glad to hear you are finally on the upswing. Best wishes for the recovery.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Holy shit, that's quite the scare. Seems only inches away from what it must feel like when soldiers blindfold and threaten to execute you, then fire blanks...for a joke. I mean just how many hills and dips on the rollercoaster is a spouse obliged to ride? Much strength and courage to you Marnie. Our collective hopes are for a lasting marriage, and not simply the memory of one.

As for Scott himself, such things are a testament to the wonder of the human body that it can go through all of that and still be able to work. I mean, kudos to the medical people, but the remarkable capacity of the body to come back from all of that always astounds me. If there is any good side to all of this, think of all the misery-inducing news Scott has managed to miss.

I wish him a steady and unrelenting recovery, and resumption of the family life he so richly deserves, and I know looks forward to. Nothing but the best of wishes.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's been a month since the last update. Hope Scott is getting better. He's been missed.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Any word on Scott from the other site? Hoping for the best.
@Milkman @GuitarsCanada


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I missed the update a month ago and just read it now. I was honestly shocked at what they went through! *Hope to hear good news real soon.*


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow I missed this too....I hope Scott is recovering!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> Any word on Scott from the other site? Hoping for the best.
> @Milkman @GuitarsCanada


Sorry, I haven't seen any new posts on the subject over at the Weed forum. In fact they're being pretty severely spammed over there at the moment.

Fingers crossed for Scott, but sorry, no news.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Fingers crossed for Scott, but sorry, no news.


@Milkman Thanks for this.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Sorry, I haven't seen any new posts on the subject over at the Weed forum. In fact they're being pretty severely spammed over there at the moment.
> 
> Fingers crossed for Scott, but sorry, no news.


I joined a couple of months ago to keep track of how he's doing but I've seen no updates. Also sent them a PM about the spammers and offered to help, but no reply.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh wow! Just reading this now. Thoughts are with Scott, Marnie and his family. Hope he pulls through!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

A quick look at his face book page shows nothing posted since the end of May.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Scott's other forum, The Canadian Weed Forum, has suspended operation for an "upgrade". It was being completely over-run by spammers, and it seems that Scott is still not well enough to cope with it.

Hope that anyone with more information about his condition that can be shared here will share it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

boyscout said:


> Scott's other forum, The Canadian Weed Forum, has suspended operation for an "upgrade". It was being completely over-run by spammers, and it seems that Scott is still not well enough to cope with it.
> 
> Hope that anyone with more information about his condition that can be shared here will share it.


I offered to help them clean it up a month or so ago but never heard back. Sure hope things are improving for them both.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Fuck Scott. I'm sorry I missed this. I truly wish you the best of recoveries.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

davetcan said:


> I offered to help them clean it up a month or so ago but never heard back. Sure hope things are improving for them both.


Marnie had just appointed a few people to help clean the place up, then it went down shortly after that.
It's been MIA for a few days now, not sure if @Dorian2 has any idea what's going on there.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Marnie had just appointed a few people to help clean the place up, then it went down shortly after that.
> It's been MIA for a few days now, not sure if @Dorian2 has any idea what's going on there.


It was @Dorian2 that asked me if I could help. I was never a member until I found out Scott was seriously ill so I wasn't set up as a mod. God I hope he's OK.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

sulphur said:


> Marnie had just appointed a few people to help clean the place up, then it went down shortly after that.
> It's been MIA for a few days now, not sure if @Dorian2 has any idea what's going on there.


I was going to ask you if you were having issues too. I have no clue what happened, but I found some stuff on a Xenforo issue re: upgrades that kinda matched the situation. I'm thinking there might be a possibility someone tried to update the site but I'm not sure. I have no way of contacting via the site as my privilege's are limited to turfing knobs out of there. Looking like admin priviledges are needed for the fix.



davetcan said:


> It was @Dorian2 that asked me if I could help. I was never a member until I found out Scott was seriously ill so I wasn't set up as a mod. God I hope he's OK.


We're still not sure of Scott's actual condition. Hope we find out something.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Please give Scott a hello from Steadfastly. I've been to your business when I used to live in St. Catharines. I hope you and Scott are doing better. I am not on this site that often any longer but Scott was always helpful. Take care.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has any news about Scott (GuitarsCanada).
If I live in St Catherines, I would've tried to contact him. His illness must've been severe.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Over the years there have been internet/Xbox friends that disappeared from having an online presence. One I successfully cyber stalked to ask if he was alright and he said if he wanted to be found he would have left a forwarding address...basically asked me to fuck off and not tell anyone about him. Hope that’s the case here, though looks like there’s a serious side to it.

if anyone’s so inclined, I believe he and his wife own a tanning salon which has an easily google-able phone #. But if he’s alive and avoiding us it’s probably for a reason...be prepared for either bad news or a bad reception.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

that is a good point. maybe the guy isn't looking to come back. 

this might be like an old job for him. or worse yet, something he built and now isn't his anymore. could just be weird now.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

vadsy said:


> that is a good point. maybe the guy isn't looking to come back.
> 
> this might be like an old job for him. or worse yet, something he built and now isn't his anymore. could just be weird now.


could be? Yeah could be just weird. Not sure but could be. There’s an ad for pubic trimmers above this post. Could be something weird about this place. Hmm.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

*


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

mike_oxbig said:


> Over the years there have been internet/Xbox friends that disappeared from having an online presence. One I successfully cyber stalked to ask if he was alright and he said if he wanted to be found he would have left a forwarding address...basically asked me to fuck off and not tell anyone about him. Hope that’s the case here, though looks like there’s a serious side to it.
> 
> if anyone’s so inclined, I believe he and his wife own a tanning salon which has an easily google-able phone #. But if he’s alive and avoiding us it’s probably for a reason...be prepared for either bad news or a bad reception.


Scott spoke about the viability or lack thereof for the salon early pandemic, if I'm not mistaken. And some of the potential consequences of bailing out, shut it and walk away etc., so that may have been their approach, but it would be nice to at least hear that he's alive, after word of serious health problems before they went off the radar. I tried googling him a month ago or so, didn't find anything current at all.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've tried looking for him as well. The Canadian Weed Forum Face book hasn't been touched for some time and the weed site has been down for over half a year. Scott doesn't seem like the type of person to just bail out on people. Situation doesn't feel right or good to me. Hopefully I'm mistaken.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The last update was 6 month's ago. It is in MIlkman's post quoting Marnie. 

Scott @GuitarsCanada founder recovering in hospital


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

keto said:


> Scott spoke about the viability or lack thereof for the salon early pandemic, if I'm not mistaken. And some of the potential consequences of bailing out, shut it and walk away etc., so that may have been their approach, but it would be nice to at least hear that he's alive, after word of serious health problems before they went off the radar. I tried googling him a month ago or so, didn't find anything current at all.


iTan Lounge :

“Welcome to iTan Lounge! 

In September 2008 Bronze Envy European Tanning Salon was opened to Scott and Marnie. The Salon was like another child to them for 12 years until unfortunate circumstances came upon them, and they had to sell. In the summer of 2020 one of their loyal customer and friends, Anna took over and it has been thriving ever since. 
Now called iTan Lounge, offers a variety of services such as blah blah blah blah”


looks like you’re right about that. I don’t really wanna track the guy down as per the bad reception thing; he didn’t like me anyways. But there’s a contact that would have your answers


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> I don’t really wanna track the guy down





mike_oxbig said:


> In the summer of 2020 one of their loyal customer and friends, Anna took over and it has been thriving ever since.


Is there anyone who knew Scott and Marnie well enough to contact Anna to ask if she can update us?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Is there anyone who knew Scott and Marnie well enough to contact Anna to ask if she can update us?


I sent an e-mail to the new owner just now.

I tried to word it in such a way as to respect Scott and Marnie's wishes for privacy if that is indeed the situation.

They open at noon.

I'll post any response.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I received a response from the new owner of the tanning salon formerly owned by Scott and Marnie.


She didn't want to comment (misinform was her word) me but she did kindly provide a secondary means of contacting them which I will do in the next few hours.

I will try and humanely and diplomatically as I can to learn more and share it here.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

How did you dweebs ever get on without me eh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Message sent.

Often, bad things happen to good people. I sincerely hope this is not one of those cases.

I'll share any information I can.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Milkman Thanks for all that you are doing.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks @Milkman


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

greco said:


> @Milkman Thanks for all that you are doing.





Chito said:


> Thanks @Milkman


+1


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have him on FB and I greeted him on his birthday last Dec, like others but no response at all.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Message sent.
> 
> Often, bad things happen to good people. I sincerely hope this is not one of those cases.
> 
> I'll share any information I can.


Thanks @Milkman . We care about him around here.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I never really knew him as well as you folks do but the amount of support and concern means he was a well loved guy. Nice to see.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I was able to communicate directly with Marnie.

With her permission I will post her response here. It's a serious situation but I think there's some hope for better days.

"Hi Mike. Scott is doing ok. He has been home for about a month now. He can walk and speak much better now than before and he seems to be pretty happy. He isn’t on the transplant list yet for a new liver, but hopefully later this month we will be getting that process started. Unfortunately, we will probably have to put him in a nursing home until his transplant at least because he cannot be left alone and it is getting very difficult to find care for him while I’m at work. He only qualifies for nursing care 8 hours a week and I cannot afford to pay anyone, especially because so far I have not been approved for ODSP for him. They actually declined him so far. I have done everything in my power to keep him home with me, but it’s just getting too hard. HIs kids have helped tremendously, but they have lives and jobs too and it’s very hard to work around everyone’s schedules. Overall though he is doing quite well. He does have a brain injury, but we are not sure yet if his brain function will improve or not if he gets a transplant. I had no idea how connected the liver was to the brain until all this happened. He has no idea how to use any technology, but I have been working on teaching him to FaceTime so he can see people when he speaks to them which will be good once he is in a long term care home."

My reply:

Oh Marnie!



First, thank you so much for taking time to respond.

I can’t tell you how sorry I am to see nice people like you endure such hardships.

Please know that lots of people are wishing Scott and you well.



If and when Scott is able to stop in at Guitars Canada he would receive a very positive welcome.

May I share your response with the guitar nerds please?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Ah Jesus that's bad. Thanks for looking into this Mike. Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Milkman Thanks again for all that you have done to obtain and relay this updated information. 
Such sad news! All we can do is hope and pray.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> @Milkman Thanks again for all that you have done to obtain and relay this updated information.
> Such sad news! All we can do is hope and pray.



You're welcome Dave. It's no trouble at all really.

A little more from Marnie.

"Sorry it took a few days to get back to you. Sometimes it gets a little hectic around here. He is not happy that he has been unable to get on the forums, but for now, it is what it is. You can certainly share my response. I’m sure all the “nerds” will be happy to know he is doing well."


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

@Milkman Thanks very much for taking the initiative to find out what is happening with Scott. Very sad to hear. At least he is making a bit of progress. 
And if Marnie comes over here, thanks for letting us know. And hope things go better not just for him but for you as well.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, make sure Marnie tells him there are a bunch of us on here that think of him well/fondly and wish him nothing but the best.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keto said:


> Yeah, make sure Marnie tells him there are a bunch of us on here that think of him well/fondly and wish him nothing but the best.


Already done Kent.

Here's how we ended the chat:

Thanks Marnie. Give him a big wet willie from Milkman.


Her response:

"LOL will do!"


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yikes. That truly sucks.

Thanks so much for the update, Mike! 

Something else to add to the ever-lengthening prayer list. 😢


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks, Mike. Not the best of news but at least we know something and that Scott is still with us and pulling hard.

I've only met Scott once but I've met Marnie a few times as her shop was our weigh point for a number of transactions. She struck me as quite the lady and I think Scott's lucky to have her on his side.

I'll keep good thoughts for both.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

It’s good to hear even if it’s not the greatest news. Thank you.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Thanks, Mike. Not the best of news but at least we know something and that Scott is still with us and pulling hard.
> 
> I've only met Scott once but I've met Marnie a few times as her shop was our weigh point for a number of transactions. She struck me as quite the lady and I think Scott's lucky to have her on his side.
> 
> I'll keep good thoughts for both.


I've met both Marnie and Scott several times. They're good people.

Yes, Marnie has a sparkle in her eye for sure. I can't help but think this has probably been every bit as hard for her as it has for Scott and in some ways worse.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you @Milkman for making the effort to reach out to Marnie.

I hope things will get better for Scott and Marnie.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

@Milkman is there any sort of crowd funding site that we could donate to? I hope so


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

numb41 said:


> @Milkman is there any sort of crowd funding site that we could donate to? I hope so


I couldn't say. I try to avoid starting things like that. I'm always happy to contribute but I don't like asking people for money.

Shit if I thought it would help him I can't think of many people I would rather see playing one of my guitars than Scott.

I just don't know that he can play right now or that he even thinks about guitars.

I regret that like many of us here, I really don't know other members here very well. I've met some of you and some of you several times, but obviously I had not kept in close contact with Scott. Most of what I know of his condition I learned within the past 24 hrs.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I'm always happy to contribute but I don't like asking people for money.


I'm the same.
Does anyone here want to kick it into action?


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry guys. I wasn’t asking if you’d start a gofundme, I was wondering if you knew if there was one established that we could donate to if we wanted to.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

numb41 said:


> I was wondering if you knew if there was one established that we could donate to if we wanted to.


I certainly hope so!
If there isn't, we can somehow make it happen.
Anyone with any experience/knowledge regarding this sort of thing?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Poor guy, I hope he can get past this.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you for following up and keeping us in the loop.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

So sad to read this.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The go fund thing is a great idea. We just need someone to start it. Or, if there is a PayPal account we can send money to, that will work too.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

numb41 said:


> Sorry guys. I wasn’t asking if you’d start a gofundme, I was wondering if you knew if there was one established that we could donate to if we wanted to.


Nothing to be sorry about. We're all thinking the same way, positive thoughts and hopes for our fellow guitar buddy and his Missus.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks @Milkman 

Many have been wondering. 

[I can definitely cough up a few pesos for the family if someone can direct the way. This site has been a big deal for me these past few years.]


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’m sure many of us would pitch in. I don’t know much about setting up a fund but I would imagine that the person doing so would probably have to be reasonably informed about the beneficiary’s personal info, where to send the money etc.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> I’m sure many of us would pitch in. I don’t know much about setting up a fund but I would imagine that the person doing so would probably have to be reasonably informed about the beneficiary’s personal info, where to send the money etc.


I can't imagine it is hard and would be happy to look into it, but - to your point - I expect it would be best if the intended recipient's family set it up. I expect it is meant to be pretty easy.









Creating a GoFundMe from start to finish


Thank you for considering GoFundMe to help you fundraise for the events and causes important to you. This article shares a helpful overview of what to expect when you start a GoFundMe. We’ve also...




support.gofundme.com





Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Milkman


bgreenhouse said:


> I can't imagine it is hard and would be happy to look into it, but - to your point - I expect it would be best if the intended recipient's family set it up. I expect it is meant to be pretty easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks @bgreenhouse ! Excellent information.
@Milkman Would you consider approaching Marnie (and by extension, Scott) about this concept?


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Never met the guy but I hope he gets his transplant. That’s a long hard road he’s been on. No exit for a while either.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for all your efforts Mike.

All that is needed to do an e-transfer is an email address. Yes, a gofundme can be set up but it's not completely necessary.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guys, I haven't spoken to or contacted Scott and Marnie for a couple of years. I feel like I've already pushed myself into their lives by asking about Scott. Marnie kindly responded and I really appreciate her sharing the information.

While I'll be happy to embrace and contribute to any effort to help these nice people with whom we have had a connection, I don't feel comfortable broaching the idea of a "go fund me" set up.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Guys, I haven't spoken to or contacted Scott and Marnie for a couple of years. I feel like I've already pushed myself into their lives by asking about Scott. Marnie kindly responded and I really appreciate her sharing the information.
> 
> While I'll be happy to embrace and contribute to any effort to help these nice people with whom we have had a connection, I don't feel comfortable broaching the idea of a "go fund me" set up.


I totally understand and respect what you are saying and I sincerely apologize if I seemed to be asking something unreasonable from you.
Once again, I admire and thank you for what you have done to date.

I hate to give up on this idea but I'm not sure of the best way to proceed from here. Any suggestions?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Wouldn't be possible just to ask Marnie to provide us either:
1. IEMT email address where we could donate
2 PayPal email address where we could donate


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> I totally understand and respect what you are saying and I sincerely apologize if I seemed to be asking something unreasonable from you.
> Once again, I admire and thank you for what you have done to date.
> 
> I hate to give up on this idea but I'm not sure of the best way to proceed from here. Any suggestions?



No that's fine Dave. I took no offense and nothing about your question was unreasonable to me. I just don't like the feeling of being swept up in something like this and suddenly finding myself responsible for other people's money et cetera.

That has another name. I like to call it work.

And, as I have said, I'm happy to participate.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bigboki said:


> Wouldn't be possible just to ask Marnie to provide us either:
> 1. IEMT email address where we could donate
> 2 PayPal email address where we could donate


Yes...However, (IMO) someone has to discuss this with Marnie and decide if the concept is something she and Scott agree with and decide how they want to proceed . I wouldn't want my email address listed in a public forum...but maybe I'm just old-fashioned and/or too cautious.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

greco said:


> Yes...However, (IMO) someone has to discuss this with Marnie and decide if the concept is something she and Scott agree with and decide how they want to proceed . I wouldn't want my email address listed in a public forum...but maybe I'm just old-fashioned and/or too cautious.


yeah agree 100%, I was NOT thinking about that


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bigboki said:


> yeah agree 100%, I was NOT thinking about that



No harm, no foul. At least you're thinking.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Man that sucks but am thrilled to know that he has made it this far. Knowing that his liver was not functioning properly was my worst fear. Basically what happened to him was a build up of crap that was no longer being filtered by his liver and it builds up in the brain, kind of like have a bunch of mini strokes ( TIA'S ).
Let us hope that he is placed on the transplant list sooner then later as it will help his brain function pretty fast. And Milkman thank you from the bottom of my heart Scott was always very kind with me and the few interactions we had were always very calming for me when I was feeling at the end of my rope.
Marnie if you read this our best wishes to you and the family I know it has to have been extremely difficult at this time with all the other stuff going on back east, thoughts and prayers go out for you all. louis


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ship of fools said:


> Basically what happened to him was a build up of crap that was no longer being filtered by his liver and it builds up in the brain, kind of like have a bunch of mini strokes ( TIA'S ).


this is the thing I'm still confused on, maybe I missed it in the thread. Do we know what happened to the guy?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> Man that sucks but am thrilled to know that he has made it this far. Knowing that his liver was not functioning properly was my worst fear. Basically what happened to him was a build up of crap that was no longer being filtered by his liver and it builds up in the brain, kind of like have a bunch of mini strokes ( TIA'S ).
> Let us hope that he is placed on the transplant list sooner then later as it will help his brain function pretty fast. And Milkman thank you from the bottom of my heart Scott was always very kind with me and the few interactions we had were always very calming for me when I was feeling at the end of my rope.
> Marnie if you read this our best wishes to you and the family I know it has to have been extremely difficult at this time with all the other stuff going on back east, thoughts and prayers go out for you all. louis


Thanks Ship

I agree. Scott had a way of telling me when I was being a dumb ass, and yet always left me feeling like I had an avenue to recover.

At moments when I was at a weak point and I felt a bit persecuted.....well, you know.

Nice to hear from you Ship.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

greco said:


> Yes...However, (IMO) someone has to discuss this with Marnie and decide if the concept is something she and Scott agree with and decide how they want to proceed . I wouldn't want my email address listed in a public forum...but maybe I'm just old-fashioned and/or too cautious.


What I know of Scott, he's not one to want to be on the receiving end of charity. Circumstances have indeed changed but whatever we choose to do needs to be done delicately.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

vadsy said:


> this is the thing I'm still confused on, maybe I missed it in the thread. Do we know what happened to the guy?


It's in the first post. Marnie said he had a medical issue. Which was his liver.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Circumstances have indeed changed but whatever we choose to do needs to be done delicately.


Yes...I totally agree.



allthumbs56 said:


> What I know of Scott, he's not one to want to be on the receiving end of charity.


I never got to know Scott all that well. Given what you are saying, possibly it is best just to let go of this idea.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Liver and brain are a lot more connected than we normally think. Blood glucose and glucose maintenance, is pretty pivotal in cortical functioning. When my mom was in her terminal stages, and the cancer had metastasized to her liver, she became pretty much an idiot, after a lifetime of being a sharp and quick wit. I wouldn't describe Scott as "lucky" at this point, but at least he can still hope for a transplant, which my mother couldn't do.

I join everyone here in wishing both he and Marnie smooth sailing and an eventual turnaround.

Honestly, sometimes I think there should be a national forum-host appreciation day, to recognize the institutions that these people startt, and devote big chunks of their life to. Steve "T-Boy" Morrison has been maintaining AMPAGE/Music Electronics Forum since the mid-90s, and Aron Nelson has been maintaining the DIY Stompbox forum since the '98 or '99. Countless other forums have been faithfully kept aloft by their originators for such a long time that many members just take that forum's existence for granted, as if it is like a mountain that has "always been there" and always will be. It takes the dedication of individuals for them to exist and not just fade away like a Facebook page.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Mark its the build up of ammonia that causes the brain fog along with the build up of plague of glucose. And its not a fun thing for folks as the build up increases the pain also increases expediently. And there is no way to remove the ammonia.
We can all just send best wishes and pray that liver comes fast.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A cousin of mine spent a big chunk of last year in hospital with multiple organ failures that began with a heart attack. He is on a wait list for a heart transplant. It must be weird waiting for someone else to die so you can live. At least with kidneys and some other kinds of transplants, the "vulture" mentality doesn't have to be there.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We sure do take a lot for granted. Life can change or end in the blink of an eye.

I'm trying hard to remind myself of that as often as possible.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

keto said:


> Yeah, make sure Marnie tells him there are a bunch of us on here that think of him well/fondly and wish him nothing but the best.


^^^ what he said.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

A good drummer friend of mine recently had a stroke in his eye. Make sure you have your blood tested periodically, he may have caught this before it happened.


----------

